# Options for Selling my Suntide Beach TS



## firecracker (Jan 23, 2006)

If anyone could please be of assistance it would be greatly appreicated.  I have a two-bedroom red Suntide Beach week that I would like to sell.  Could anyone offer suggestions on places to advertise and sell it.  I checked Ebay and did not see any South Africa Timeshares listed.  Your thoughts/and or names of Brokers and contacts would be appreciated.  I have also contacted Philip Becker but he has not gotten back to me yet with a price.

Lisa


----------



## philemer (Jan 28, 2006)

firecracker said:
			
		

> If anyone could please be of assistance it would be greatly appreicated.  I have a two-bedroom red Suntide Beach week that I would like to sell.  Could anyone offer suggestions on places to advertise and sell it.  I checked Ebay and did not see any South Africa Timeshares listed.  Your thoughts/and or names of Brokers and contacts would be appreciated.  I have also contacted Philip Becker but he has not gotten back to me yet with a price.
> 
> Lisa



1.TUG ad
2. redweek.co ad
3. myresortnetwork.com ad

Is you week Red, White or Blue? What are the MF?

Phil


----------

